# Bfro



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Bigfoot site you may or may not have seen.You can do sighting searches by county.Turns out they say bigfoot footprints were found less than a mile from my house. There is still hope for me to find the big guy and get rich.

http://bfro.net/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool, thanks for posting that link. I love da Bigfeets


----------

